# Has anyone had SIBO success?



## NeedHelpN0W (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been checking these boards for a few weeks now and it seems no one has been able to find a long term cure for their SIBO. My doctor wants me to start Rifaximin, but if my symptoms are just going to come back in 10 days, I don't think I want to spend the $700. Has anyone had long term success with this?Has anyone had long term success with anything else? I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

I have SIBO and from what i understand there is no cure. Although i have heard from someone who has kept their symptoms away for 2 years now. Yes you do have to go through the process of antibiotics though. It goes antibiotics then --> probiotcs. You also have to exercise to keep things moving along (it just makes you feel better) and avoiding the foods that make you feel yucky. I stay away from most fruits (although i can handle a half an apple w/peanut butter & can handle strawberries). But for sure i stay away from having too much dairy, foods high in carbs or high fructose corn syrup, & wheat. I steam my veggies b4 i eat them and eat eggs, chicken, tuna, & beef. Cereals are a pain to find one you can handle and even then it's risky. Once in a while i'll have Honey Nut Bitz cereal though. Fruit punch and other pops & juices r the worst. I basically just drink water & milk sometimes. You could try watering down your juice though to add flavor. Also i try to stay away from fast food but i have weak days where my cravings for normal foods take over and then i reap the consequences with my tummy later on.Could u tell me what are all of your symptoms? Because i wonder if you have the symptom of getting a weird smell from leaky gas after u eat something like too much carbs or wheat?


----------



## sicofpain78 (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been diagnosed with SIBO. I am on my 3rd round of Xifaxin (expensive). Each time I take it, I feel better for about 2-3 days and then feel bad and have to go back on it. I have been off of it for a week and am feeling pretty good. I am now taking a probiotic (Phillip's Colon Health) and a very low dose of zythromiacin. This is supposed to hlep with small intestinal mobility (cycles bacteria out of intestines). I take this at night before bed. So far so good, but again, it's only been a week.


----------



## jeffiam (Nov 22, 2010)

sicofpain78 said:


> I've been diagnosed with SIBO. I am on my 3rd round of Xifaxin (expensive). Each time I take it, I feel better for about 2-3 days and then feel bad and have to go back on it. I have been off of it for a week and am feeling pretty good. I am now taking a probiotic (Phillip's Colon Health) and a very low dose of zythromiacin. This is supposed to hlep with small intestinal mobility (cycles bacteria out of intestines). I take this at night before bed. So far so good, but again, it's only been a week.


I recently was on Xifaxin (rifaximin) for 2 weeks. Toward the end I had some improvement, but after a short time my SIBO was bad again as before. I also tried Cipro a couple months earlier with no real benefit. Next I'll be trying a combo of metronidazole & augmentin for 3 weeks.I recently read the book "A New IBS Solution" by Mark Pimentel MD, who's a specialist in IBS at Cedars-Sinai in Los Angeles. His approach to treating IBS is antibiotics followed by a drug like zythromiacin to help with the small intestine cleansing wave (to prevent SIBO from returning). He also talks about using Vivonex if the antibiotics don't work.


----------



## sicofpain78 (Dec 7, 2010)

jeffiam said:


> I recently was on Xifaxin (rifaximin) for 2 weeks. Toward the end I had some improvement, but after a short time my SIBO was bad again as before. I also tried Cipro a couple months earlier with no real benefit. Next I'll be trying a combo of metronidazole & augmentin for 3 weeks.I recently read the book "A New IBS Solution" by Mark Pimentel MD, who's a specialist in IBS at Cedars-Sinai in Los Angeles. His approach to treating IBS is antibiotics followed by a drug like zythromiacin to help with the small intestine cleansing wave (to prevent SIBO from returning). He also talks about using Vivonex if the antibiotics don't work.


I have not had success with SIBO yet. I've been on three rounds of Xifaxin in the last 2 1/2 months. After the 3rd round, I started zythromiacin to help with the small intestine cleansing wave (to prevent SIBO from returning) and have been using it since. A couple of days ago, my upper abdominal pain returned and I've had it ever since. I'm really frustrated because Xifaxin is covered by my insurance but still costs $170 for a 10 day supply. I've read that Xifaxin is FDA approved by has not been FDA approved to treat SIBO. I wish there was a known cure.


----------



## Chris87 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi jefflam,was the augmentin effective against the sibo?


jeffiam said:


> I recently was on Xifaxin (rifaximin) for 2 weeks. Toward the end I had some improvement, but after a short time my SIBO was bad again as before. I also tried Cipro a couple months earlier with no real benefit. Next I'll be trying a combo of metronidazole & augmentin for 3 weeks.I recently read the book "A New IBS Solution" by Mark Pimentel MD, who's a specialist in IBS at Cedars-Sinai in Los Angeles. His approach to treating IBS is antibiotics followed by a drug like zythromiacin to help with the small intestine cleansing wave (to prevent SIBO from returning). He also talks about using Vivonex if the antibiotics don't work.


----------

